# Crab Cakes A La Richie!



## foamheart (Feb 14, 2020)

Sorry for my delay on this. I have to say that Richie can be my seafood chef anyday! I tried and tried to get a good crab cake. Light, not all squished together, it tastes like crab (I was using blue Crab) and not celery and boiled eggs, and all that other crap in most recipes, and you can't even realize there is bread crumbs in it. Out frickin standing! And soooooo easy!

If you get a chance, try it. I guarantee you'll like it!





__





						Crab Cakes
					

Crabbing has been pretty good,so Monday we went for a few hours.Picked up over 2 dozen took them home and cooked.Also we stopped for a Italian Sub. Lunch  Crab Cakes 1 pound Crab Meat picked (canned can be used)   Wet Mix Mayo,Egg,Ground Mustard,Worcestershire sauce,Hot Sauce,Lemon juice  Crab...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				







__





						Shrimp Remoulade ~ Foamheart
					

For those of you unaware, these South Louisiana hot summer days is much like those cold winter nights in the great Northwest! Its just not very inviting to go outside especially around a hot pit! It requires great devotion to the craft. yes, I know I am a weenie, but I am not sweating nor am I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Thats steamed fresh broccoli, and a little of my amazing remoulade sauce ( it was good but totally unneeded)!  








Formed and awaying the skillet!







These were beautiful, the camera does not do them justice.







My remoulade sauce, was really good with them also.

Thats my story and I am sticking too it.  Praise be to Richie for being such a great friend and sharing a totally awesome recipe. I have it in my recipe book as , "Richie's Awesome Crab Cakes"! 

Everyone should try it.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 14, 2020)

Those look awesome. I love a good crab cake.


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2020)

Man oh man that looks Great    Mmmmmm

Gary


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 14, 2020)

Love a good crab cake. These look awesome!


----------



## motocrash (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

Beautiful! That's the kind of meal it'd be hard to get up from the table and walk away, just want to keep eating. Great piece of work, Like. RAY


----------



## tropics (Feb 15, 2020)

Kevin yes it did take ya forever to post. Had me thinking ya'll didn't enjoy them or worse ya screwed up all that crab meat LOL Thank you for all the nice words .
Took the last bags of frozen crabs out of the freezer last week,boiled them up & took the meat out.Have some Shrimp I want to stuff with them.





Thanks again Buddy
Richie


----------



## xray (Feb 15, 2020)

Aw man they look good! Can’t beat a good crab cake. Simpler the better.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2020)

Looks excellent Kevin!
We have crab cakes all the time around here & will have to try them your way!
Al


----------



## foamheart (Feb 15, 2020)

Mastercaster said:


> Love a good crab cake. These look awesome!



Thanks
Its all on Master Richie, I could never achieve these! 



jcam222 said:


> Those look awesome. I love a good crab cake.



Thanks
When I was living in Mystic I fell in love with these, but we don't do 'em in the south, here we do stuffed crabs. And those lobster salads in a hot dog bun to...LOL



gary s said:


> Man oh man that looks Great    Mmmmmm



They were Gary!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 15, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful! That's the kind of meal it'd be hard to get up from the table and walk away, just want to keep eating. Great piece of work, Like. RAY



They we totally awesome, Mr. Richie knows his seafood!



Mastercaster said:


> Love a good crab cake. These look awesome!



Thanks, they were off the chart.

motocrash,
LOL.... I kept saying while cooking them, crabby cakes.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 15, 2020)

tropics said:


> Kevin yes it did take ya forever to post. Had me thinking ya'll didn't enjoy them or worse ya screwed up all that crab meat LOL Thank you for all the nice words .
> Took the last bags of frozen crabs out of the freezer last week,boiled them up & took the meat out.Have some Shrimp I want to stuff with them.
> View attachment 432328
> 
> ...



Thank you soooo much for the recipe, I put it in my recipe book as "Richie's Crab Cakes".

Just throwing this out there for ya, have you ever grilled crabs? All you really do is basically heat the meat over the grill and brush 'em with butter, garlic , salt & pepper. 

Thanks again my friend.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 15, 2020)

xray said:


> Aw man they look good! Can’t beat a good crab cake. Simpler the better.



Thanks, Richie is a gastronomic genius.



SmokinAl said:


> Looks excellent Kevin!
> We have crab cakes all the time around here & will have to try them your way!
> Al



Thanks Al
Its all Richie, well and BDSkelly,  who make me think of the remoulade sauce. I am thinking since I have 4 lbs. picked left I'll save 'em and one of those really hot summer days, they kind that make ya sweat on the bald spot on the back of your head, I'll make a shrimp remoulade and add the crab cakes. I would have to be a very very good boy for that though. maybe even throw cold longneck!


----------



## tropics (Feb 16, 2020)

foamheart said:


> Thank you soooo much for the recipe, I put it in my recipe book as "Richie's Crab Cakes".
> 
> Just throwing this out there for ya, have you ever grilled crabs? All you really do is basically heat the meat over the grill and brush 'em with butter, garlic , salt & pepper.
> 
> Thanks again my friend.


Grilled are good nice and easy,live clean then put them on a sheet pan.Lots of butter pats placed around with peeled garlic cover with foil put them on a grill 20 min. or so. 
You can also deep fry crabs had the in NC one time
Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------

